#ubuntu-ports 2006-08-23
<tmarble> fabbione: ciao
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<tmarble> hi!
<tmarble> i have a question for you
<tmarble> someone asked my how to determine, on sun4u, if the right model is sparcv9 or sparcv9b
<tmarble> AFAICT sparcv9b is a linux-ism (or even a debian-ism)
<tmarble> what does v9b correspond to, exactly?
<fabbione> just a minute that i need to finish something
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ports.log
* tmarble has a lunch appt.
<fabbione> tmarble: sorry
<fabbione> got dragged away
<fabbione> afair v9b identify a set of CPUs that have some extra optimizations compared to the standard v9
<fabbione> i think sparc III or higher do that
<fabbione> v9v instead is Niagara
<fabbione> as in sun4v
#ubuntu-ports 2006-08-24
<tmarble> fabbione: what happened to hw ssl accel?
<fabbione> tmarble: drowning with my son's diapers
<tmarble> ah yes, the joys of fatherhood!
<fabbione> i have been away 3 weeks for paternity leave and i will be away another 2 weeks starting from monday
<fabbione> and there is feature freeze while i will be away
<fabbione> that means no ssl accelerator yet
<tmarble> is the edgy release date set in stone?
<fabbione> yeps
<tmarble> can you share that date?
<fabbione> iirc 20 Oct
<tmarble> independently how is the MAU work going (i.e. do you need/want any help)?
<fabbione> let me check
<fabbione> it's on the wiki
<tmarble> no worries
<fabbione> October 26th
<fabbione> we are having some problems with edgy silo/kernel
<tmarble> thanks
<fabbione> at least on Niagara
<fabbione> it seems to be ok on other machines
<tmarble> 2.6.17+?
<fabbione> yeps
<fabbione> and we need to boot a test dapper kernel on the new hardware rev2 of the T2000
<tmarble> hrmmmm what seems to be the problem?
<fabbione> since it seems that the hw upgrade breaks
<fabbione> silo 1.4.12 in edgy doesn't boot at all
<fabbione> silo 1.4.10 + .17 are having some personaility issues and trashing memory where the initramfs is loaded
<tmarble> that seems particularly antisocial
<fabbione> that makes the system basically unbootable
<tmarble> and that hurts our customer satisfaction ratings ;-)
<fabbione> well it's edgy
<fabbione> i am more annoyed about dapper
<tmarble> why?
<tmarble> the memory thing?
<fabbione> because there has been a new hw release and we haven't been notified for certification
<fabbione> no, silo and kernel booting is only edgy
<fabbione> but the dapper kernel doesn't recognize the new rev 2 of the T2000
<tmarble> if it makes you feel any better I pushed the hw guys so hard before (w.r.t. Ubuntu) that they, um, are not being super responsive
<fabbione> they did move the sas controller from a PCI-something slot to onboard
<fabbione> well we will see
<tmarble> so it sounds like silo needs to recognize rev2 and do something differently?
<tmarble> how can I help?
<fabbione> hmm no i think i didn' t explain myself properly
<fabbione> dapper:
<fabbione>  rev2 hw needs kernel love
<fabbione> edgy:
<fabbione>  silo and kernel needs love for memory corruption
<fabbione> (loading the initramfs)
<tmarble> do you (and David Miller) have rev2 hw?
<fabbione> nope
<tmarble> that doesn't help, does it?
<fabbione> we both have rev 1 with sas controller on PCI
<fabbione> nope it doesn't
<fabbione> it would be enough for us if somebody can  boot a test kernel 
<tmarble> I presume rev1 can be upgraded?  do you know if if it's a field upgrade?
<fabbione> no i don't think you can
<fabbione> it means changing the entire motherboard
<tmarble> so, if I get my hands on a  rev2, and you give me the test kernel, then I give you the output....
<fabbione> exactly
<fabbione> or somebody that has it
<fabbione> it just need a fast netboot
<fabbione> and grab the console output
<fabbione> nothing more
<tmarble> ok
<tmarble> I supposed to take today and tomorrow off, but I'm going to send a couple e-mails and see what I can get
<tmarble> will you have e-mail access during paternity leave?
<fabbione> unlikely
<tmarble> in that case can you give me the bits to the test kernel now?
<tmarble> and any instructions (beyond netboot/capture console)
<fabbione_> feh
<fabbione_> did you write anything?
<tmarble> you vanished?
<tmarble> I asked for the bits to the test kernel before you go on leave (if possible)
<fabbione__> GO INTERNET!
<fabbione__> yes i can make the kernel for you
<tmarble> he's back?
<fabbione__> i will prepare it by tomorrow
<tmarble> great
<fabbione__> if it last
<tmarble> don't forget any other instructions or details that I would need to get you what you need
<fabbione__> just netboot really
<fabbione__> nothing more
<tmarble> ok
<fabbione__> and grab all the output
<tmarble> so, to summarize, the kernel needs help
<tmarble> and silo needs to be updated
<tmarble> I assume that edgy would get the latest kernel
<tmarble> if a fix is found for the kernel -- would you use that latest kernel for dapper?
<tmarble> what is the impact of having (or not) SAS controller on PCI?
* tmarble steps away for breakfast
<fabbione> dapper will still have .15 with the fix for rev2 of the hw
<fabbione> edgy needs to get a proper silo/kernel
<fabbione> without the fix for the rev2 you can't install
<tmarble> ok... i have to run now... I'll try and get access to some rev2 hardware.....
<tmarble> thanks for the tips and I'll do what I can
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> take care
<tmarble> you too (enjoy fatherhood!)
<fabbione> thanks
#ubuntu-ports 2006-08-25
<fabbione> hey tmarble 
<fabbione> tmarble: you got email with image
<tmarble> fabbione: hi... just sorting my e-mail now... 
<fabbione> ok :)
<tmarble> thanks... now let me see if anyone has a machine for us.....
<fabbione> if you don't get it today, please mail the log to david
<fabbione> i am going in sport vacation the next week to practice diaper change ;)
<tmarble> lots of people responded to my request... seems like few people have these
<fabbione> so it seems
<tmarble> your baby is too young for the sport element -- wait until about 9 months -- then you will have to sit on baby to change the diaper!
<fabbione> just mention that rev 2 has the MPT SAS controller on board
<tmarble> they know that
<fabbione> ok just to make 100% sure
<fabbione> not everybody is an hw nerd as i am :P
<tmarble> just out of curiousity -- how did you find this Ubuntu behavior -- someone you know must have a box?
<fabbione> there was a bug report in launchpad about it
<fabbione> but i can't find it anymore
<fabbione> i saw it beginning of last week
<tmarble> did you try looking for it recently?
<fabbione> yes today
<fabbione> but i couldn't find it
<fabbione> it was not assigned to me
<tmarble> ok, since you are a better malone expert than me i won't bother
<fabbione> oh no.. i suck at malone
<fabbione> but the major thing is that i don't remember against what package was assigned
<tmarble> did you see this?
<tmarble> http://www.sun.com/servers/coolthreads/tnb/linux.jsp
<fabbione> nope
<tmarble> no rev2 hw e-mails... I'll ask someone to run this and send you, me and David the output
<fabbione> Please see Unbuntu commercial support or
<fabbione> ^^^ TYPO
<tmarble> ouch!  get right on that!
<fabbione> nice page
<tmarble> don't forward to SABFDL yet then ;-)
<fabbione> he is on his way to US
<tmarble> cool... what's he doing??
<fabbione> not sure...
<fabbione> probably the usually 2309230 meetings in 2 days
<tmarble> right
<fabbione> brb
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> damn net
<tmarble> your address suggests you are in germany?
<tmarble> FWIW I sent out a query for folks to run the netboot --- hopefully we'll get results soon
<fabbione> yes i am ingermany for an Ubuntu hackfestg
<fabbione> we will be flying back home tomorrow
<fabbione> thanks for the query
<tmarble> no worries (noticed doko had the same domain... and similar troubles)
<fabbione> eheh yeah
<tmarble> gotta run now... ttul
<tmarble> ttyl
